# All good things come to an end



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Vse dobro se enkrat konča!

Croatian:   Sve što je lijepo ima svoj kraj!

German:    Alles Gute hat sein Ende!


If somebody knows better (in all four languages), please write so, you think it is right.


----------



## Kraus

Italian: Tutte le cose belle hanno una fine!


----------



## Thomas1

I think in Polish we would say:
_Wszystko co dobre szybko się kończy._
or
_Wszystko co dobre kiedyś się kończy._


Tom


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Her güzel şeyin bir sonu vardır.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: 

Visi geri dalykai pasibaigia!

Spanish:
¡Todas cosas buenas se acaban!


----------



## Roxana100

In Spanish 
Todo lo bueno se acaba o Todas las cosas buenas se acaban


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Tudo o que é bom dura pouco (literally: Everything that is good last a short time).


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:
*Kaikki hyvä loppuu aikanaan. *(Everything good will end in time)


----------



## Prince_of_Persia

In persian , word by word translation of it is : hameye chiz-haye khub be payaan mirasand
but there's a phrase in persian which means almost like it: har khoshi ra nakhoshi ayad ze pas
which means: every happiness comes to a grief.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> Tudo o que é bom dura pouco (literally: Everything that is good last a short time).


Also: 

Tudo o que é bom acaba.
Tudo o que é bom tem de acabar.​


----------



## Nanon

French: "Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin".
(Hélas !...)


----------



## elroy

Arabic: كل ما هو جيد له نهاية


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto* we simply say "everything has an end," _*Ĉio havas finon*_.


----------



## Lingvisten

In Danish, as in Esperanto, we say "everything has an end" - alting har en ende.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Všechno/všecko dobré se jednou skončí. Or všechno má svůj konec.
But why so pesimistically??
In Czech we have proverb with opposite meaning:
Konec dobrý - všecko dobré! Good end - all [turns to]good!


----------



## Encolpius

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Všechno/všecko dobré se jednou skončí. Or všechno má svůj konec.
> But why so pesimistically??
> In Czech we have proverb with opposite meaning:
> Konec dobrý - všecko dobré! Good end - all [turns to]good!


 
First I need to read the Czech version to understand it's something else. Actually there's nothing like the 1st thread mentioned, but:

1/ Minden csoda három napig tart. (All wonder last three days)
2/ Minden jó, ha jó a vége (Good end - all turns to good) it's from German.


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian: vsichko hubavo si ima krai - everything nice has an end.


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *aan alle mooie liedjes komt een einde.* lit. 'All beautiful songs come to an end'.

Or, even more pessimistic: *mooie liedjes duren niet lang* 'Beautiful songs don't last long'


----------



## jana.bo99

Encolpius said:


> First I need to read the Czech version to understand it's something else. Actually there's nothing like the 1st thread mentioned, but:
> 1/ Minden csoda három napig tart. (All wonder last three days)
> 2/ Minden jó, ha jó a vége (Good end - all turns to good) it's from German.



Hi, 

In German: 
Ende gut, alles gut

but we have the same in 

Slovenian: 
Konec dober, vse dobro

That is only phrase. It is not good if I suffer 30 years and have a good just 1 (last) year.

jana.bo


----------



## Encolpius

jana.bo99 said:


> ... Slovenian: Konec dober, vse dobro
> That is only phrase. _It is not good if I suffer 30 years and have a good just 1 (last) year._ jana.bo



Optimistic people would say it is good.


----------



## mietagosia

Hey! The Polish version is "Wszystko co dobre szybko się kończy" (All the good things quickly come to an end). But there's also another expression:
"Nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło", which means "There's nothing bad that wouldn't turn out good in the end". 

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas1

mietagosia said:


> Hey! The Polish version is "Wszystko co dobre szybko się kończy" (All the good things quickly come to an end). But there's also another expression:
> "Nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło", which means "There's nothing bad that wouldn't turn out good in the end".
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Gosia,

I'm not sure _Nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło._ is equivalent/approximate in meaning to All good things come to an end.
Wszystko dobre co się dobrze kończy. -- All good things come to an end. -- the meaning is pretty literal

Nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło. means that even plight can have some positive sides. A similar adage in English would be:
_Every cloud has a silver lining.

_Tom


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog:Lahat ng mabuting bagay ay may kawakasan.*


----------

